# Purple Plum



## ohiojason (Jul 15, 2008)

Ive read that plum is a good smoking wood, even the thread below, but what about a purple plum? I don't know if they are actual plum trees or not since they don't produce fruit. Also, depending on how you prune them they can either be a bush or a tree.

I just helped my neighbor cut one down and we are trying to decide whether or not to smoke with it or throw it away.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 15, 2008)

I don't know that particular tree but I would think a plum would be a plum as far as the wood goes.


----------



## davenh (Jul 15, 2008)

I had a purple leaf plum tree which always got tiny plums on it. It's now cut up and seasoning 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. Started to die on me so we replaced it. I'll be trying some for smoking.


----------



## ron50 (Jul 15, 2008)

I've never used Plum wood myself but I've read this on several different sites:



" this wood is perfect with most lighter meats, such as chicken, turkey, pork and fish. The flavor of sweet woods, once cut, will dissipate and become lost over time, so older supplies may not be as effective at flavoring your meats. When dealing with plum wood, make sure that it is of the fruit bearing varieties. "


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 16, 2008)

If like ron says, the flavor er odor dissipates over time, I'd dry it real good, then store in a sealed container such as a 5 gallon bucket er 55 gallon drums ifin yall got alot of it.  Check it from time ta time ta see that yall ain't got no moisture build up, this is what I do with my apple chips.


----------



## fireguy (Jul 16, 2008)

I wouldnt be afraid to give it a try. Though they are usually thought to be a non fruit baring ornimental tree.  They actually will produce a small 1-2 inch fruit in certain situations. Though I have never tried the fruit, I have heard that it is acually very sweet. keep in mind that just because the tree has no fruit, does not mean it is not a fruit tree... most fruit trees require a tree of the same type with in a certain area to pollinate the tree and produce fruit.... this is why some purple leaf plums are thought to be fruit baring. So since it is a fruit tree give er a shot you may have just stummbled onto a nice find/smoke. Good luck


----------



## ohiojason (Jul 16, 2008)

Im gonna chop it up and give it a shot. Thanks for all the info. Ill let you know after it seasons a bit.

The sealed container is a good idea, i didnt realize it may lose flavor over time.


----------



## richtee (Jul 16, 2008)

How 'bout a Roll Call forum post? We're a curious bunch about locations, smoker types, experience...etc  :{)


----------

